# Timber Rattler with 20 rattles and the rabbit he had eaten



## Chuck Terry (Aug 22, 2010)

Yesterday we put some rabbits in my small starting pen in Jefferson County.   This morning one of the guys who was using the pen to train some beagle pups killed a 20 rattle timber rattlesnake in the pen.   He cut the snake's belly open with a box cutter and found one of our rabbits inside!   You guys be careful out there this time of year!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW 20?............. i got one with 19 .  ive heard of some with more but never seen one.

a few years ago we killed 5 of them in 5 days all within 2 miles of the house.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 22, 2010)

*that's a biggun*

Chuck,
Good job! Kill all of them.
Makes ya want to stay home.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2010)

Man you guys sure got them no shoulders over that way.Keep your eyes open cause where there's 1 there's usually another.Good thing he got the rabbit and not the dog or person in there.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

"Geepers-Chrippers"


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 23, 2010)

Come on Preacher!   Don't you all have those HUGE diamondbacks down your way?  They make that one look like a baby!  Where is that Rambo attitude?


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh yea, we gottom bigger!!  On all them Rambo movies I never saw him take on a Rattler!! Couple of years ago had one of my Blues killed in 15 minutes by a Rattler


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 24, 2010)

That 6&1/2 foot diamond back that is on GON news was killed about 12 miles from my house.  We killed 3 in my pen last year but have not killed or seen one this year.  No dogs bit so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Dreamer69 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow thats a huge rattler..


----------



## Lil D (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd hate to see him in the woods.


----------



## Great_White_Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

good snake now


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 26, 2010)

man id sure woulda liked to had him that some good eatin there


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to try eating rattlesnake but I have always been afraid to prepare it on my own the first time!   When I lived across the field from where that snake was killed, there was plenty of opportunity to get the meat!


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 27, 2010)

the way i do it is just skin it down the belly and pull the skin off and i keep that and put them on boards for decorations, then cut the meat off like a tenderloin and just season it up like you would a steak or chicken put some flour on it and fry it up its real good


----------



## 100hunter (Jun 7, 2011)

I killed a five foot copperhead in my shed two weeks ago in Dekalb Co.  Dont be afraid man has dominion over all living things.  Be safe.


----------



## ghost8026 (Jun 7, 2011)

thatd sure been some good eatin there


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you eat Copperhead's like Rattlesnake?


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jun 10, 2011)

Chuck, That starting pen going to be an ending pen if one of them Beagles comes across one of them Bell Tails.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> Can you eat Copperhead's like Rattlesnake?



Yes, and water Moccasins are great too.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jun 11, 2011)

hope you hung him on the fence to bring more rain.


----------



## fredw (Jun 11, 2011)

Great snake!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 11, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Yes, and water Moccasins are great too.



You being serious or sarcastic?


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

Last time i was at the Pig, chicken was real cheap, just saying!


----------



## 5 string (Jun 19, 2011)

Man that is a big one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> You being serious or sarcastic?


 He's being serious. We had Water Mocassin cooked on a smoker at WAR II, it was great.


----------



## michaelb (Jun 22, 2011)

*Warned u*

Hey Chuck I warned bout coming down to my ol snake country. Killed ome 2 days ago coming out of my pen


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 23, 2011)

That picture is from last year but there are probably more just like him down there!  I don't fool with my pen much in the warm weather anymore.  Since I moved away from it, I can not keep the snakes thinned out anymore.  Best wishes with your upcoming surgery!


----------



## LawnStalker (Jun 24, 2011)

100hunter said:


> ...  Dont be afraid man has dominion over all living things.  Be safe.



Certainly an armed Man does. Just remain calm and make the deciscion Kill it, Leave it, Let it be-very very slowly...

Can understand why most of y'all hate snakes so much. I probably would too if I had as many run ins with them turn bad. But if you only knew how many let you and your pups go on by without arguement -you'd probably hate em only half as much which is still a dead snake at the end of the day.

I only have two bad run ins in, oh a decade of bothering them... Both times it was the human who did something stupid like "Hey there is a copperhead. I want a closer -&%&@! It bit me!" Or literally "Never do this to a snake- *&$%^#! It bit me in the lip!"


----------



## golffreak (Jun 24, 2011)

LawnStalker said:


> Certainly an armed Man does. Just remain calm and make the deciscion Kill it, Leave it, Let it be-very very slowly...
> 
> Can understand why most of y'all hate snakes so much. I probably would too if I had as many run ins with them turn bad. But if you only knew how many let you and your pups go on by without arguement -you'd probably hate em only half as much which is still a dead snake at the end of the day.
> 
> I only have two bad run ins in, oh a decade of bothering them... Both times it was the human who did something stupid like "Hey there is a copperhead. I want a closer -&%&@! It bit me!" Or literally "Never do this to a snake- *&$%^#! It bit me in the lip!"



They had puppies in the pen that the snake was killed in. That's all the reason you need. With rabbits in there, I'm sure it would have been an ongoing battle.


----------



## MarkGelbart (Jun 27, 2011)

Snakes are our friends.


----------

